# sierra now makes a new g scale all scale sound unit



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The new unit is called the sound car, refer sounds, clickity clack, brake squeal etc. It fits all scales but sounds great in every third refer car, or in a diner or every third or fourth freight car. Hope this will lead to a simple g scale sound unit for DC or to work off old Revo's. Jack


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Old news but wont work in G unless you lower voltage below 11.
Work with revo not likely especially since the revo has no support and wont be around long based on no serious people would buy it after the issues from Aristo. this might be a good post for Aristo or LS were all the non buying folk went.

Boo Boo


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I to am curious if anyone has tried or heard the new Soundtraxx sound car? Listening on YouTube it looks cool, but sound quality is hard to judge by watching a video. 

According to Soundtraxx's website it will work with all scales up to 21 volts.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

11 volts max steady so they say. sounds great for other scales but not
for G  Called and asked and thats what I was told. More sutted to HO/N
and maybe O.
Boo Boo


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy fix for the 11 volts max, an adjustable regulator. Here is one for just over $1 and free shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/gib-Buck-Converter-Step-Down-Adjustable-Converter-Power-Module-Regulator-LM2596-/171264824047?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e02dd2ef


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

bdp3wsy said:


> The new unit is called the sound car, refer sounds, clickity clack, brake squeal etc. It fits all scales but sounds great in every third refer car, or in a diner or every third or fourth freight car. Hope this will lead to a simple g scale sound unit for DC or to work off old Revo's. Jack


bdp3wsy-
Are you talking/mentioning the new Soundtraxx sound car that has been in recent editions of Model Railroader Magazine and Model Railroad Hobbyist Magazine, etc? If not, then I apologize for adding confusion to your thread. It just sounds identical to the new sound cars from Soundtraxx.



honeybooboo said:


> 11 volts max steady so they say. sounds great for other scales but not
> for G What we need is young folk in the hobble with cash to spend and not just the old Geri atrics that think they know every thing.
> Boo Boo


Boo Boo-
If this is about Soundtraxx Sierra's old system then I apologize for "confusion" (and I'm not that old). Then you may be right about the 11 volt thing. But if bdp3wsy is talking about Soundtraxx's new sound car, which by the initial post it does, it is for all scales. Here's the link for the FAQ from Soundtraxx, first thing discussed is the max voltage being 21 volts. http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/soundcar/faq.php

If you know more about this 21 volt / 11 volt max steady thing, then how come Soundtraxx says 21 volts max? They mention nothing about a max steady voltage.


----------

